# OG of apple juice



## bradmccoy (22/9/13)

Anyone know the rough OG of apple juice? I didn't take a reading and I'm curious to know (roughly) what the final ABV will be.

The nutritional info on the bottle says it is 23% sugar if that helps.


----------



## Bribie G (22/9/13)

I usually get around 1043 for Aldi apple juice, the clear pasteurised variety.


----------



## black_labb (22/9/13)

If it came from the shops you could buy another an measure it and get a pretty accurate reading. You could also add 23g of sugar into a cup and then add water until it is 100g then measure the gravity once it is dissolved. It won't account for the other dissolved minerals but I don't think they would amount to much change in gravity. There is a formula for it as well, but I can't think of it off the top of my head.


----------



## bradmccoy (22/9/13)

black_labb said:


> You could also add 23g of sugar into a cup and then add water until it is 100g then measure the gravity once it is dissolved.


Genius! Thanks for the idea!


----------



## davewalk (22/9/13)

The Coles apple juice I did recently was 1000.


----------



## bradmccoy (22/9/13)

davewalk said:


> The Coles apple juice I did recently was 1000.


 I assume that was your final gravity?


----------



## davewalk (22/9/13)

bradmccoy said:


> I assume that was your final gravity?


1050 was final


----------



## bradmccoy (22/9/13)

Very confused. That would mean you ended up with more sugars than you started with. 1000 is pretty much water, right?


----------



## davewalk (22/9/13)

bradmccoy said:


> Very confused. That would mean you ended up with more sugars than you started with. 1000 is pretty much water, right?


They're the figures I wrote down when I tested, maybe my hydrometer is playing up. Although one thing I noticed when I drank it (from keg) was that the first 5 pots or so seemed quite powerful and everything after that seemed rather weak.


----------



## Rocker1986 (22/9/13)

It's more likely the OG was 1050 and the FG was 1000. You can't ferment a sugary solution and end up with a higher gravity than when you started.


----------



## Diggs (22/9/13)

1000 is about where it should end up FG, and everything I've done that finished there was really dry.

The Aldi juice ciders I have all started at 1042-1044.


----------



## davewalk (22/9/13)

Rocker1986 said:


> It's more likely the OG was 1050 and the FG was 1000. You can't ferment a sugary solution and end up with a higher gravity than when you started.


Yeah, you're right, I probably misread my notes (have had a few reds tonight).


----------



## Greg.L (22/9/13)

bradmccoy said:


> Anyone know the rough OG of apple juice? I didn't take a reading and I'm curious to know (roughly) what the final ABV will be.
> The nutritional info on the bottle says it is 23% sugar if that helps.


23% sugar is pretty high. Grams/100ml is the brix scale, 23 brix would result in about 13% abv, roughly twice what you would expect from normal juice. I think they must be exaggerating a little.


----------



## 5teve (22/9/13)

I agree, are you sure it wasn't 23g sugars per serving (eg 200ml) and not per 100ml. You would be hard pressed finding many apples over 13 brix. Given the apples that typically go for juice I'd be picking an OG of about 1045 tops.


----------



## bradmccoy (23/9/13)

Yep, misread the label. It's 10.2g per 100.


----------

